# Cruze Diesel Front Pads



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I checked Rockauto.com and they list quite a few brake pads for the CTD. 
It also says that the OEM pads are ACDelco Ceramic Pads, I would think those are pretty decent pads. 
Also it appears the 2013-14 Buick Verano has the same front brake pads as the CTD.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm trying to find something for a possible track day. Yes I know tracking a heavy diesel FWD car is silly. I've taken a buick lacrosse to a track day and still had a blast. I prefer to have pads suited to track duty and have had very good luck with Hawk. 

From just looking at pictures, it appears the cruze diesel uses the same caliper as the sonic RS, if that's the case there are quite a few options. I suspect that the steering knuckle just moved the mounting points further outward to accommodate the larger brake rotors. I have not been able to confirm anything on the thickness remaining the same.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

maikell77 said:


> I'm trying to find something for a possible track day. Yes I know tracking a heavy diesel FWD car is silly. I've taken a buick lacrosse to a track day and still had a blast. I prefer to have pads suited to track duty and have had very good luck with Hawk.
> 
> From just looking at pictures, it appears the cruze diesel uses the same caliper as the sonic RS, if that's the case there are quite a few options. I suspect that the steering knuckle just moved the mounting points further outward to accommodate the larger brake rotors. I have not been able to confirm anything on the thickness remaining the same.


sonic/cruze use the same caliper. The pads on yours are bigger. I can get track pads for yours but they are made to order


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know the Volt uses the same brakes in the front. This doesn't really help since nobody seems to make performance pads for the front of these cars.

Have you thought of slotted rotors? Its kind of a band aid fix, but the slots will allow the hot pads to outgas and scrub them to keep the bite for a bit longer. You'll chew up your stock pads, but you shouldn't get any fade. Then swap your front pads after the event and you'll be good. I ran this setup on a track car before I bought some Cobalt 1100 degree pads, and they would work for a single event. WARNING! Replacement afterwards is required!


----------

